# Des jedermanns Ort



## LetsEinfallslos002 (14. Januar 2013)

((Da die anderen Themen wieder auf Eis gelegt sind kommt hier nun der neue Thread für alle RPler.
  Wieder sei gesagt ,dass man eine Vorstellung des eigenen chars kurz machen sollte:Name,Rasse,Klasse,besondere Merkmale,
  Zugehörigkeit(neutral/allianz/horde) und natürlich auch das Geschlecht..Geheimnisse des Chars müssen !nicht! unbedingt 
  genannt werden.
  Op Charakter sind wie immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen(Beispiel:Tausende Portale im Bruchteil einer Sekunde öffnen)
  Wenn man einen solchen Op Char hat ,dann sollte er auch eine entsprechende Schwäche haben(Beispiel:Nach jeder Aktion
  extrem geschwächt).Wenn der Char immer noch zu Op ist wird dieser gekonnt ignoriert.Abkürzung und Smileys im IC Teil des 
  Postes sind ebenfalls zu ignorieren.Jedem ist selbst überlassen ,wie der Charakter in das Geschehen betritt.Ob es nun
  ein einfaches_öffnet die Tür und tritt ein.Nachdem er sich umgeschaut hat und die Anwesend abgeschätzt,setzt er sich
  an einen leeren Tisch vor dem Kamin_ist oder ob es _betritt schwer verletzt das Gasthaus und fällt bewusstlos um_
  ist.Das Gasthaus ist neutral ergo können alle Charaktere eintreten.Desweiteren ist es !nicht! Pflicht über die Lore
  perfekt Bescheid zu wissen.Man kann natürlich auch Rassen/Klassen spielen ,welche man in dem Spiel selber noch nicht 
  spielen kann,spielen.Wenn ihr euch die Mühe gemacht habt dies zu lesen,kann man auchschon beginnen))

1.)Name:Ratosk Todesschatten
   Rasse:Sin'dorei(Blutelf)
   Geschlecht:Männlich
   Klasse:Todesritter
   Zugehörigkeit:Neutral
2.)Name:Remul von Todesschatten
   Rasse:Sin'dorei
   Geschlecht:Männlich
   Klasse:Runenmagier
   Zugehörigkeit:Neutral
_________________________________
_Man hört aus einem der Zimmer des Gasthauses ein Gespräch,jedoch kann man die Worte nicht recht deuten._


----------



## Tamekks (15. Januar 2013)

Name: Comar Schattenfluch
Rasse: Verlassener
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Zugehörigkeit: Neutral 
Besonder Merkmale: Hass auf die Lebenden.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (15. Januar 2013)

_Nach einiger Zeit sieht man die Personen aus dem Zimmer gehen,welche wohl das Gespräch geführt haben.
   Sie setzen sich an einen leeren Tisch ,schauen sich um und Ratosk beobachtet den Verlassenen_

Remul:Was hast du?Er ist nur ein Verlassener.
Ratosk:Man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein ,das müsstest du gelernt haben.

_Er lässt dabei den Verlassenen nicht aus den Augen_


----------



## teamguy (15. Januar 2013)

Name: Morothar Silberlicht

Rasse: Mensch
Geschlecht: Männlich
Klasse: Paladin
Zugehörigkeit: Allianz
Besondere Merkmale: Mehrere Narben im Gesicht, und hat einen Arm im Krieg gegen den Lichkönig verloren.

_Morothar tritt ein und sieht sich um. _
_Er setzt sich alleine in eine Ecke um nicht weiters aufzufallen, wendet seinen Blick jedoch nicht von dem Verlassenen ab._


----------



## Tamekks (15. Januar 2013)

Sitzt an seinem Tisch und spürt die Blicke der Leute auf sich. "Geißel und Lebende" dachte er verächtlich und behielt sie im Auge.


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (16. Januar 2013)

((Mit besonderen Merkmalen meinte ich etwas besonderes am Aussehen.Das mit dem Hoffnungsschild würde ich dann doch eher
  unter Fähigkeiten schreiben.Nein man kann nicht infiziert werden,damit man als Todesritter wiederbelebt wird.Dafür
  braucht man Akolythen oder einen Runenmagier. Diese brauchen dafür die Leiche des zu belebenden, vielleicht willst du das
  ja noch ändern und nein das ist nicht böse gemeint ,weil ja auch Loreanfänger hier mitmachen dürfen.Ich weise nur darauf
  hin ,wenn etwas dieser wiederspricht.))
_________________________________________________
_Remul breitet einige Pergamente auf dem Tisch aus_

Remul:Jetzt musst du mir aber bei den Sprachen helfen.Ich kenne sie nicht alle.
Ratosk:Nagut.


----------



## Tamekks (16. Januar 2013)

_Comar behält die anderen weiter im Auge und spricht zu sich selbst.._

Comar: Ich hoffe der Aufwand wird sich Lohnen. Dies hier zu ertragen muss schon was einbringen.


----------



## Meroh (16. Januar 2013)

Name:Meroh
Rasse:Mensch
Geschlecht:Männlich
Klasse:Hexenmeister

Zugehörigkeit:Allianz a.D.

Besondere Merkmale: Trägt eine schwarze Augenbinde und ertastet mit einem Holzstab seine Umgebung ab.

_Stolpert über die schwelle zum Gasthaus und fällt zu Boden..._


----------



## teamguy (16. Januar 2013)

(( Tut mir leid, habe es dann wohl falsch verstanden. Hab es jetzt gändert))

_____________________________________________________________

_Springt auf um dem Hexenmeister aufzuhelfen. Bringt Ihn zu seinem Tisch und fragt:_
_
_
Morothar: Geht es Ihnen gut? Der Sturz hat schlimm ausgesehn.


----------



## Meroh (16. Januar 2013)

Meroh: "Naja, es gab Tage dort ging es mir besser. Tage vor meinem gewaltsammen Erblinden. Als ich im Auftrag der Drachen, Seite an Seite mit meinen Freunden für diese Welt kämpfte..." 
_seufz leise_ "Aber das ist lange her...vermutlich noch vor eurer Zeit, Junge." _Tastet sanft über das Gesicht des Paladins_ "Wer seid ihr? Was tut ihr hier?"


----------



## Tamekks (16. Januar 2013)

_Comar drehte sich um und betrachtete das Geschehen, doch Mitleid fand er keines._
Comar: Lebende ts!
_Und drehte sich wieder zu seinem Tisch zurück._


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (17. Januar 2013)

Ratosk:Nun geh schon.

_Remul geht zu den beiden Am Eingang_

Remul:Kann man helfen?


----------



## Meroh (17. Januar 2013)

Meroh: "Ein Tee oder eine Tasse warme Milch wäre jetzt genau das richtige."

_Setzt sich an einen der Tische_


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (17. Januar 2013)

_Remul hebt nur einmal beide Brauen und setzt sich dann wieder zu Ratosk an den Tisch_

Remul:Es war wohl nichts ernstes.


----------



## Meroh (17. Januar 2013)

Meroh: "Hmmm komische Person, erst nach etwas fragen und dann doch nichts unternehmen"

_Meroh nimmt seinen Stab ihn die Hand, welcher kurz danach auf die größe eines Streichholzes schrumpf. Er steckt ihn in seine Tasche und lehnt sich zurück um sich zu entspannen._


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (17. Januar 2013)

Ratosk:Du sollst mich irgendwann ersetzen können im Rat ,also muss ich sichergehen ,dass du das beherrschst.

_Remul nickt ,holt ein weiteres Pergament heraus und beginnt den Blick zwischen den Pergamenten hin und herschweifen
zu lassen ,ehe er beginnt etwas niederzuschreiben_


----------



## Tamekks (19. Januar 2013)

_Comar holte den alten Brief aus seiner Tasche und las nochmal darin. Die Anweisungen waren klar, "doch wann würde der Bote endlich auftauchen?" fragte er sich. Die Warterei unter Leuten die er auf den Tod hasste, setzte Ihn zu. _


----------

